

The way to Lisp - muriithi
http://www.tuxdeluxe.org/node/153

======
jcl
One thing that confused me: Why can't the author bring himself to write the
word "Python"? He spells it alternately "PYTH0N" and "Py_thon". Is this some
sort of anti-SEO? Or a reaction to seeing "LISP" in print too many times? Or
some sort of inside joke?

Edit: Hmm... The article appears to be somewhat dated, if not a little
exaggerated... With no new posts in the last two months, it seems
Lemonodor.com is no longer the "Slashdot of the Lisp world".

